# Just keep Fishing!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Had the pleasure of fishing with Larry, Ben, and Mike on Saturday. Things started out good at our first stop putting some nice trout in the boat quick. But stop after stop produced little or nothing. No tide movement. The guy?s just kept on fishing as I assured them as long as we kept on the move it would happen. Well late in the morning around 11:00 we found a little water moving and a few shrimp jumping on the surface put us on the trout. Steady action for about an hour before the rain us in. Finished up with a good box to show for our effort on tough day.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>60 Speckled Trout.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Capt. Gene Dugas<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice work Gene.....hard, steady work pays off in the end.


----------

